# Light modification for Fluval Edge



## ilovelacus (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello

I recently got the Fluval Edge cute tank but found the lighting system fairly weak. Is there any way to improve the lighting condition? Any LED ( especially now the bulbs are hot too?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought a small cf light strip for it. 
Here is some info from google on different ways to mod the light

fluval edge light modifications - Google Search


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Coral life has a nice Ho t5 light I think its 11 inches.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

bought some leds that work good

www.LEDwholesalers.com - Brightest MR11 12 V 10 SMD LED Wide Angle

cheers


----------



## ilovelacus (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks all for replying~ will check them out!
is there a particular color that is good for freshwater fish?
I think the light blue color is good~


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> bought some leds that work good
> 
> www.LEDwholesalers.com - Brightest MR11 12 V 10 SMD LED Wide Angle
> 
> cheers


Those are exactly the same ones I had on my fluval edge, the upgrade is great and totally worth it.


----------



## ilovelacus (Jan 7, 2011)

Tn23 said:


> Those are exactly the same ones I had on my fluval edge, the upgrade is great and totally worth it.


Is there other color option beside from white?


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

I use those MR11 on my FW Edge tank... pretty decent lighting... you can also order the MR16 lights as that is what I currently have on my SW Edge. They can fit into the stock socket on the Edge with some effort. Line up one of the prongs and force the second pin through the material around the second hole. Only down side to using the MR16 is that you might not be able to go back to MR11 as they wont stay seated after putting the MR16 in.


----------

